# Aquasoil~Opinions please



## MOsborne05 (Jan 7, 2007)

OK well since I can get ProChoice Soilmaster Select locally and it is much cheaper, should I go with that instead? Is it similar to the ADA Aquasoil, meaning will it lower the pH and everything?


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

I believe the only difference between Africana and Amazonian is the color and the pH buffering affects. If you don't want to hassle with ordering your substrate then it sounds like Soilmaste Select is what you want. Then again Aquasoil is arguably the best substrate.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

go with the soilmaster it cheap and its good since ur loading it on a 38 gallon


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

frozenbarb said:


> go with the soilmaster it cheap and its good since ur loading it on a 38 gallon



I disagree recommending SMS solely based upon the fact that it's 38 gallons. However, since the OP is going for a low tech plan, I'd go with SMS.

I have a 40 gallon breeder and I'm getting ADA AS. 4 bags. Getting substrate depends on your long-term goal, not just the tank size. ringram has 4 or 5 bags in his 90 gallon...again, depends on what your goal is.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

If it were a choice between AS and SMS...well duh.....AS
The Amazonia is darker in color. I just ordered 5 bags for a 75 gal.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

fresh_newby said:


> If it were a choice between AS and SMS...well duh.....AS
> The Amazonia is darker in color. I just ordered 5 bags for a 75 gal.


Is your 75 gallon going to be high tech/high light?


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 5, 2006)

Go with the Amazonia dude/dudette, pops nice with green plants!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

epicfish said:


> Is your 75 gallon going to be high tech/high light?


yeah it is...
I know if he is doing low tech he might as well go with SMS, but IMO if money and shipping is not an issue, the AS is a better substrate and even a low tech setup can benefit.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

fresh_newby said:


> yeah it is...
> I know if he is doing low tech he might as well go with SMS, but IMO if money and shipping is not an issue, the AS is a better substrate and even a low tech setup can benefit.


lol. Money is always an issue. .....well, at least to _most _of us here.


----------



## <Frawg> (Nov 26, 2006)

$40 (shipped) for 9 liters of Aqua Soil Amazonia.

$17 (or so) for 50 (frigin') pounds of Soilmaster Select.

Aqua Soil Amazonia better be good.

<sigh>It's tough being a cheap Scottish [email protected]</sigh> 

s


----------



## Avalon (Aug 14, 2004)

Aquasoil hands down. IMHO, there is no comparison to anything else on the market. Be sure to use it with Powersand (special preferred). SS is just another gravel. 

Once you use AS, the sticker shock will fade rather quickly. It's worth saving up for. I haven't been this excited about an aquarium product since I got my first Eheim cannister. It's not another marketing gimmick--it delivers.


----------



## <Frawg> (Nov 26, 2006)

So if I get 9 liters of Aqua Soil- Amazonia, how much Power Sand do I need to get?

Feel free to tell me how to use Power Sand with Aqua Soil - but yes folks, I'll hit the Search function too. 

s


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Avalon said:


> Aquasoil hands down. IMHO, there is no comparison to anything else on the market. Be sure to use it with Powersand (special preferred). SS is just another gravel.
> 
> Once you use AS, the sticker shock will fade rather quickly. It's worth saving up for. I haven't been this excited about an aquarium product since I got my first Eheim cannister. It's not another marketing gimmick--it delivers.





<Frawg> said:


> So if I get 9 liters of Aqua Soil- Amazonia, how much Power Sand do I need to get?
> 
> Feel free to tell me how to use Power Sand with Aqua Soil - but yes folks, I'll hit the Search function too.
> 
> s



Tom Barr did some tests. PowerSand's effects don't last long.

I've decided to go w/ ADA AS w/o PS.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I use to think all the Aquasoils were the same. According to the ADA catalog, Africana is lower in organic material, and they suggest it for slower growth layouts.


----------



## Avalon (Aug 14, 2004)

epicfish said:


> Tom Barr did some tests. PowerSand's effects don't last long.
> 
> I've decided to go w/ ADA AS w/o PS.


You're missing the entire point. PS's effect may fade, but it's the startup time that's most helpful--until the substrate matures--coincidentally, about the same time PS loses it's effects. By that time, it really doesn't matter what you use (SMS, Flourite, plain gravel, etc.). But I still prefer AS's characteristics over any other substrate on the market (and I've tried a lot). Again, all things shouldn't be approached from the eye of a scientist.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

What's in powersand that I can't supplement with column dosing and/or root tabs?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

<Frawg> said:


> So if I get 9 liters of Aqua Soil- Amazonia, how much Power Sand do I need to get?
> 
> Feel free to tell me how to use Power Sand with Aqua Soil - but yes folks, I'll hit the Search function too.
> 
> s


If you haven't seen this; Step 1 in this manual answers your question; I believe. http://www.adana.hk/php/upload_files/File/Eng_Manual.pdf

I printed it out so I could read it. The writing is too small. I hope it helps.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

epicfish said:


> Tom Barr did some tests. PowerSand's effects don't last long.
> 
> I've decided to go w/ ADA AS w/o PS.


I read that too, and I do alot of transplanting, so no powersand for me either...straight up AS


----------



## <Frawg> (Nov 26, 2006)

Thank you - I appreciate the link.

s


Left C said:


> If you haven't seen this; Step 1 in this manual answers your question; I believe. http://www.adana.hk/php/upload_files/File/Eng_Manual.pdf
> 
> I printed it out so I could read it. The writing is too small. I hope it helps.


----------



## MOsborne05 (Jan 7, 2007)

Money is definitely an issue since I'm getting married in 3 months! I want to get this tank moving though, and I can get SM locally, and I'd have to wait 3 months for the Aquasoil so I think I'm going to go with SM. I'm going to add a thin layer of peat underneath it, and then use root tabs for the jungle vals and crypts. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

<Frawg> said:


> Thank you - I appreciate the link.
> 
> s


You're very welcome.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I would highly recommend AS unless you're going for the ultra low-tech (& cheap) method. My 90g actually has about 4 1/2 bags AS and a 3L bag of powersand-S. It all came out to around ~$150...not too bad, when you consider the size of the tank and the benefits it has on the plants. I dose a little, but was told that it isn't even necessary. Beware of powersand though. If I had to do it again, I would get a little more AS and opt out of the PS....the white pebbles eventually work their way up in the substrate and you find yourself constantly re-burying them.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

<Frawg> said:


> So if I get 9 liters of Aqua Soil- Amazonia, how much Power Sand do I need to get?
> 
> Feel free to tell me how to use Power Sand with Aqua Soil - but yes folks, I'll hit the Search function too.
> 
> s


Here's some more info about how much to use but you've probably seen it by now: Aqua Soil Amazonia


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

FWIW, I totally agree with Avalon. I've always used Flourite since 2001. This year I've started with Aquasoil and I'll never go back again. I've never washed it before introducing it into my tank (per the instructions). I didn't fill the tank up right away though...I waited about a week and let it dry out in the tank after sloping it and shaping it the way I wanted. When I did SLOWLY fill in the tank, the water remained crystal clear. I did a slow but steady stream of water (like a strong trickle) onto my driftwood. No problems; IMHO I would recommend this to everyone over what is out there...


----------

